# Auburn in the Final 4!  War Eagle!



## weagle (Mar 31, 2019)

Tigers over Kansas, NC, Kentucky.. Back to Back to Back WDE!  Final 4! Woohoo.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2019)

Quite a feat. Congrats


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2019)

Pretty good run. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 1, 2019)

Congrats to Auburn, Hope they bring it home.


----------



## ugajay (Apr 1, 2019)

Beat 3 blue bloods of basketball to get there too. Impressive, especially considering one of their best players is out with a bad knee injury


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2019)

I was shocked Mi St knocked out Duke,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

The Title of this thread should be "Thank you Bama and UGA for turning Auburn into a Basketball School".. "War Eagle"...

In the last 8 years Bama and UGA has crushed Auburn 13 times and Auburn has only won 4 of those match ups combined.. 

And after this season the Boosters will need to pay extra to fire Gus and hire a new coach. Bout time for Auburn to PAY UP!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2019)

Great run War Eagles. This dawg hopes you win it all. Best basketball I’ve ever seen this year in the tournament.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm not a big BB fan but the final four should be good,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 1, 2019)

Auburn looked strong, not as polished but just stronger.
Good luck. SEC!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2019)

WDE.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 1, 2019)

ugajay said:


> Beat 3 blue bloods of basketball to get there too. Impressive, especially considering one of their best players is out with a bad knee injury



Yep. Good luck to the Barners. If you guys lose just don't get smoked and if you win, WDE Baby!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm  watching the replay now. What a physical game.


----------



## weagle (Apr 2, 2019)

I hate that Okeke is out for the tournament.  We better have our A game going with the  3 pointers to beat Virginia.

The video of the kids flooding into Toomers corner after the Kentucky win is epic.  

It's great to be an Auburn Tiger!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm the exact opposite of an Auburn fan but, I have to admit that their style of play is fun to watch


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

So, if Auburn doesn't win the Championship in Basketball, will they make rings claiming a "Championship"? Especially since it's the only time they've been in the Final 4..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm  watching the replay now. What a physical game.




I couldn't imagine being so bored I had to watch the 1st game.. Much less the replay!!


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

Matching up well with Virginia early on.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2019)

Good luck Auburn.  Well earned to be in the Final 4.

Fine battle between SEC & ACC.

Wish this could've been the NCAA finals instead of semi-finals.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 6, 2019)

I don’t know what’s happening but war eagle anyway !


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 6, 2019)

26-25


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

Auburn slow after the half.  3s not dropping.  Still hanging tight and playing hard though.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 6, 2019)

Tied up. War Eagle!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 6, 2019)

War Beagle is getting beat right now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

Virginia & Auburn both look good, gonna be a good game.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 6, 2019)

I had to Turn it to the braves game. How does anyone find basketball entertaining?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2019)

If Auburn can get their good 3-pt. game going, then they can take back their halftime lead & put Virginia away who's also having trouble making free throws.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

No 11 from Virginia is good!


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

Battling.  Come on Tigers.


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> No 11 from Virginia is good!



Yes he is.  I think he just picked up his forth and they had to sit him a bit.  We need a run now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

weagle said:


> Yes he is.  I think he just picked up his forth and they had to sit him a bit.  We need a run now.


Yes he’s about to foul out!
Needs to play smarter not harder, with him on the bench Auburn got to take advantage of it.


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

Refs letting them play.  I like it.


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

No quit in the Tigers.  2 point lead


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 6, 2019)

Tigers need to hold on to their lead they got back. 3's are dropping for 'em.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 6, 2019)

Fat lady is singing


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 6, 2019)

Auburn has been a giant killer this tournament


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 6, 2019)

Holy crap folks ignore me.....


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

Virginia won


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> WOW


X 1000


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 6, 2019)

Ha! Couldn't have happened to a better dude than ol' Mr. Pearl


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 6, 2019)

War beagle lost?


----------



## weagle (Apr 6, 2019)

Brutal.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 6, 2019)

Dude dribbled off his foot then double dribbled and got away with it. 
The Va shooter named Guy did get fouled on the 3 pt attempt and is very clutch for sure.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

They got robbed


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

There is always controversy when it comes down to a playoff or championship game.
Both teams played a great game.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

They cheated and got robbed


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I had to Turn it to the braves game. How does anyone find basketball entertaining?


I never enjoyed it. Then my son decided to try out this year (Freshman). He made the team & I guess the rest is history. ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

Rack master I don’t know who you were before but you are dead wrong on this one


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Rack master I don’t know who you were before but you are dead wrong on this one


I didn’t say it wasn’t controversial I just said it always happens!
Please read post clearly before responding!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

A bit condescending from a newbie but let’s see where this leads you.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I never enjoyed it. Then my son decided to try out this year (Freshman). He made the team & I guess the rest is history. ?


If your son keeps playing you will see him there one day. He’s a big boy!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> A bit condescending from a newbie but let’s see where this leads you.


Newbie??? 
I have been a member longer than you have!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

My apologies thought you were new to the game.


----------



## tcward (Apr 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Newbie???
> I have been a member longer than you have!


Rack it doesn’t matter...the main thing is the Barn got beat and that’s all that matters!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> My apologies thought you were new to the game.


No problem buddy


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 6, 2019)

I was hoping Auburn would win. SEC!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was hoping Auburn would win. SEC!


Even though I’m not a Auburn fan I would have rather seen a SEC team in the championship any day!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Even though I’m not a Auburn fan I would have rather seen a SEC team in the championship any day!


^^This^^


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

They got robbed


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> They got robbed


Looked like that to me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

Dont usually watch BB, but I pulled for Auburn tonight, and that was a kiss of death for them. They kinda got robbed I think.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

They had to keep at least one ACC team in as they had put three of them as top seeds.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 7, 2019)

I hate it for auburn. They had a great run


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2019)

Does this mean Auburn is not a basketball school now?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2019)

Congrats Virginia


----------



## antharper (Apr 7, 2019)

Not sure about robbed .... but one thing that I do know is they lost !


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont usually watch BB, but I pulled for Auburn tonight, and that was a kiss of death for them. They kinda got robbed I think.


Thanks for pulling for the Barners bo$$. Oh, and Happy Birthday


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 7, 2019)

Auburn was fun to watch play with their run and gun style. I couldn't pull for them in any sport. Being an SEC team or being from a certain conference because my team plays in it doesn't matter to me. I've never understood that. Doesn't Bruce Pearl look like he never bathes? He just looks dirty. His reputation doesn't help either


----------



## DannyW (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes, Auburn got a bum deal on that double dribble no-call. It happens. The foul on the 3-pointer was legitimate IMO. Hats off to the kid shooting the free throws...make at least 2 of them or go home...and he made all three.

My son was watching the game from the Sky Bar next to campus. He said the whole place was going nuts and then it was like someone sprayed water on a fire at the end. I told him that no one expected Auburn to make it out of the first weekend, and instead it was 3 great weeks of basketball. Raise a beer for the team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 7, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> Thanks for pulling for the Barners bo$$. Oh, and Happy Birthday


this.  happy bday ky. sorry i missed it.


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 7, 2019)

Complete bull crap as to why that ref didn’t see the double dribble right in front of him


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 7, 2019)

The missed double dribble call killed them. It would've changed possession. My son plays in a 10U basketball church league and it gets called


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2019)

OH NO!!! Auburn sucks again!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> OH NO!!! Auburn sucks again!!!


Barners should be use to it.. Bama and UGA spoil their year, every single year in football.. Although the Vols did that last year before UGA stomped them in the ground and Bama finished them off by covering them with dirt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Happy Monday morning Auburn Still Sucks!!

Back to being a Woman’s Softball School!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2019)

Heard that might have been T back pouring a beer on his head when he thought AU won then realizing it did not happen he got into a scuffle and was arrested, all on video.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 8, 2019)

Down goes the Cow College...........

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Heard that might have been T back pouring a beer on his head when he thought AU won then realizing it did not happen he got into a scuffle and was arrested, all on video.




Sounds just like something T would do!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 8, 2019)

These videos of Auburns premature celebrations are hilarious. They were rolling the oaks at Updyke's corner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> These videos of Auburns premature celebrations are hilarious. They were rolling the oaks at Updyke's corner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## weagle (Apr 8, 2019)

Tough loss, but a great run by the Tigers.  Coach Pearl and the team handled the loss with total class.  We fought back from a big deficit and had a chance to put it away at  the free throw line but only hit 1 of 2.  We didn't convert and UVA did.  That UVA player that dropped the 3 Ft's was money.  Congrats to UVA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2019)

Slayer u got a pic of Pearls ex wifes hair nail biz.."Alimony"?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 8, 2019)

Got a good title game going. 65-64 with 1.30 remaining


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 9, 2019)

Congrats to Virginia.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2019)

Yeah that was a great game, going to OT.


----------



## weagle (Apr 9, 2019)

Total Class. Coach Pearl " Get over it, Give God the Glory."

It's great to be an Auburn Tiger:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Edit to add Quotes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2019)

weagle said:


> Total Class.  Get over it, Give God the Glory. It's great to be an Auburn Tiger:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...




Total Class?

Pfffttt... 

Your Auburn Tiger fans weren't showing class as they were throwing stuff at the refs while they ran off the floor.. 

Auburn Tigers and Class don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 9, 2019)

brownhounds said:


> Complete bull crap as to why that ref didn’t see the double dribble right in front of him



Yep and that was an ugly double dribble. The Barn was robbed for sure. Congrats to VA and a hat tip to my fellow Barners. Y'all played tough this year and it's a shame a bad call ruined what could have been a storybook finish.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep and that was an ugly double dribble. The Barn was robbed for sure. Congrats to VA and a hat tip to my fellow Barners. Y'all played tough this year and it's a shame a bad call ruined what could have been a storybook finish.




What are you talking about?? It's been a GREAT story book finish!! The bad guys (Auburn) lost and what makes it even better is watching all of the premature celebrations from Barners. Toomers corner was getting flooded when they thought they won and then that place became a grave yard after they lost. There are videos all over the web showing these celebrations. Problem is, I can't post ANY of them due to language after they lost.. One Auburn idiot at the game poured beer all over his head in celebration and after he found out they lost he got in an argument and got hauled off to jail!  

BEST BOOK EVER!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you talking about?? It's been a GREAT story book finish!! The bad guys (Auburn) lost and what makes it even better is watching all of the premature celebrations from Barners. Toomers corner was getting flooded when they thought they won and then that place became a grave yard after they lost. There are videos all over the web showing these celebrations. Problem is, I can't post ANY of them due to language after they lost.. One Auburn idiot at the game poured beer all over his head in celebration and after he found out they lost he got in an argument and got hauled off to jail!
> 
> BEST BOOK EVER!!


lol.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2019)

weagle said:


> Total Class. Coach Pearl " Get over it, Give God the Glory."
> 
> It's great to be an Auburn Tiger:
> 
> ...



I’d take Pearl warts and all as my coach em’.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2019)

Tuesday night... Dawgs aren’t the only ones the Barners call “daddy”..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Down goes the Cow College...........
> 
> roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you talking about?? It's been a GREAT story book finish!! The bad guys (Auburn) lost and what makes it even better is watching all of the premature celebrations from Barners. Toomers corner was getting flooded when they thought they won and then that place became a grave yard after they lost. There are videos all over the web showing these celebrations. Problem is, I can't post ANY of them due to language after they lost.. One Auburn idiot at the game poured beer all over his head in celebration and after he found out they lost he got in an argument and got hauled off to jail!
> 
> BEST BOOK EVER!!



Barners gonna Barn. You can't stop 'em. All you can do is get out of their way.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

The video's from Toomers Corner are maybe one of the funniest thing I have ever seen. The second the announcer said Auburn wins, they attack Toomers. They are running over each other to get there. The toilet paper is flying, and this goes on for 5 minutes. Does nobody down there own a radio or a cell phone. Prolly dont have cell towers down there yet. I was watching the game, and knew something was going on as soon as the Auburn lackey was hollering about Auburn wins. How can you not wait another 5 seconds until you go crazy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The video's from Toomers Corner are maybe one of the funniest thing I have ever seen. The second the announcer said Auburn wins, they attack Toomers. They are running over each other to get there. The toilet paper is flying, and this goes on for 5 minutes. Does nobody down there own a radio or a cell phone. Prolly dont have cell towers down there yet. I was watching the game, and knew something was going on as soon as the Auburn lackey was hollering about Auburn wins. How can you not wait another 5 seconds until you go crazy.



Its basketball. Most of us dont really know the rules


----------



## Throwback (Apr 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>




http://ads.caes.uga.edu/


----------

